# What is the life expectancy of a post 2000 cub cadet?



## LooseTire

I know this is an incredibly loaded question with many factors to consider. However, if a tractor was well maintained what would I be able to expect. Right now, I've found a 2007 super LT 1554 with 650 hrs on it. The problem is I'm not sure if that's end of life or just getting started.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Tire! If it's been well taken care of, and maintained, then it's got lots of life left in it. I'd say that you're looking at about 2000-4000 hours pretty much maintenance free. After that, you'll be replacing major parts quite possibly.


----------



## jhngardner367

*CC life??*

Welcome to the forum,Loosetire!
I have to agree. If maintained well,they should last many years.
Without maintaining them,they will,of course fail quickly. If the wheels are loose/sloppy,or it shows lack of oil-changes, loose steering,etc.,then chances are it wasn't cared for,or was used roughly.
One of my customers has an OLD Cub,and it looks really great! His brother has the same year/model,and it's JUNK !


----------



## dangeroustoys56

As mentioned, it depends upon how well it was serviced and or abused. Most of my LT's came to me non running and broken ( just basic tractors) - with some mending and tweeking, they run really good , and a few of them are as old as i am . 

Usually when i decide to keep a tractor for mowing duty, ill tear it apart and rebuild the whole tractor ( minus engine/trans if those work good - just tune ups and oil changes/carb cleaning)- then itll be just like a new tractor.

My parents neighbor has had CC's for years, they were well taken care of, but abused severely ( snow plowing/mowing 4 acres) - their current one is a 99 hydro with 18HP briggs and 54" deck - its had its fair share of breakages ( and its just used for mowing) - but its still going and still mows the yard nicely , im not sure how many hours is on it tho - the main issue is the heavy maintence needed ( deck clean after every mowing - grass builds up under deck shrouds)- oil change every month ( expected due to large yard) .

Test drive it like you would a car - check the fluids, look for leaks and drive/mow with it - if it makes alot of noises out of the oridinary, or something isnt right, then dont buy it, unless youre handy with tractor maintence.


----------



## LooseTire

Hey guys, thanks for all the info. Sounds like cub cadets are good tractors if maintained well. Luckily, I see quite a few of these selling in my area.


----------



## Mickey

Pay attention to which series you are looking at. Today's Cubs are not the same as your grandpappy's Cub. Cub is now owned by MTD and the lower end models are not all that different than any of the other MTD makes/models. The upper end models are still built in the old Cub facilities and are of much higher qlty design and materials wise.


----------

